# TPU SFF PC Club



## Jupit3r (Jun 7, 2022)

This club is for fans to share news, photos and reviews of small form factor desktop PCs.
I currently own a GEEKOM mini IT8, a Beelink SER4, as well as a Firefly Station P2, and I am planning to buy a new MAC mini later this year, probably the one with the new M2 chip inside.

Here are the photos of my collection:






GEEKOM Mini IT8





Beelink SER4





Firefly Station P2


----------

